# Columbia, MD - Rocky YM Sweet, Intelligent



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14666177

More About RockyRocky, German Shepherd, Male, young adult, vocal, powerful, intelligent sweet dog My Contact InfoHoward County Animal Control and Adoption Center 
Columbia, MD 
410-313-2780


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow-gorgeous


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

ADOPTED


----------

